# Swift owners check your skirts



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We own a 54 plate ace firenze and a couple of years ago we had the side skirts replaced under warranty by swift due to corrosion.
When i went to clean it yesterday i discovered the skirts were again appearing to corrode as the paint is blistering in a few places.Has any one got any ideas a to what could be causing this and any suggestions to repair or replace .
geordie.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

it is called inter crystalline corrosion, where the aluminium is not etched before being painted, it is similar to electrolysis on a boat sometimes linking all the skirts to each other and then earthing to the chassis may help but it is a continual battle to stop it spreading. You need to clean the affected area thouroughly use an etching primer and several coats of paint especialy where the holes have been drilled to hold the skirt to the van.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*skirts*

for further info, I had a 2003 Bessacar all skirts replaced by Swift at 15 months old, they started to corrode again some 18 mths later. Cleaned all the affected areas etched them and then two coats of primer three coats top coat linked them all together and then to chassis saw the van recently no further problems? Bump??


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

any one know where i can get the paint code for the skirts
thanks


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> any one know where i can get the paint code for the skirts
> thanks


I had my front bumper repainted by a local bodyshop after the original paint started flaking. They stripped of the original and did all the priming, plus colour matched it.

Any good bodyshop should be able to colour match it for you. Swift told me that the bumpers came in already painted and that they did not have a colour code, so I expect the skirts are the same.


----------

